# Testosterone boosters



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone tried any of these and had any gains or mental effects?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I don't have any problems with that only on SSRI's but these things help:

Zinc
Weight Lifting
Watch moar pr0n


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you know that your levels are actually sufficiently low enough to warrant testosterone supps?


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

The herb tongkat ali works, but u need to make sure to use a stronfg extract (min 1:50), the water based type, and use it 5 days on 2 days off. Ime this herb made me just fee better, stronger, increased energy and libido big time. Pricey stuff but worth it if ur a guy who thinks they would benefit from more testosterone


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

useless and a waste of money, buy some food instead


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

DHEA also works good I think,


----------



## dustin2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

Waste of time and money. Also, unsafe. If you aren't careful you can get bad gyno... and nobody is really sure what sort of long term effects it has. Take some liver supplements, maybe they'll work, but who knows? When you're old you can find out...


----------



## ravensight (Oct 13, 2012)

Most testosterone boosters don't work, D-aspartic acid does though, and maybe a few other herbal ingredients.

You can also look at SERMs such as Nolvadex and Clomiphene they are clinically studied and can raise testosterone up to 300~350% as well as reduce estrogen by 34% they do have side effects like most products that work but it's a risk you have to take if you want results.

Of course there's also other chemically altered compounds.


----------

